# First Round:O konig, das kann ich dir nicht sagen. ( Tristan) Windgassen, Lorenz.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was surprised how few tenors sang this on Youtube.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I was surprised how few tenors sang this on Youtube.


Well, it probably isn't often thought of as an aria, even though it really is one.

Windgassen captures the brokenness of Tristan's spirit at this awful moment better than anyone else I know. From the standpoint of pure vocalism I'd ask for a firmer legato line, but even the infirmity of a voice that was never especially beautiful somehow adds to the sense of desolation. Windgassen's Tristan is no heldentenor, but he is a genuine character who inspires empathy.

Lorenz here doesn't come close to projecting Tristan's haunted spirit, and his sense of tempo is strangely erratic. As I recall it, his Tristan is most compelling in the hysteria of act 3, but Windgassen is powerful there as well.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

What Woodduck said.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Windgassen is strong and reliable whilst offering nuance in his delivery of Wagner's perfect synthesis of words and music.

Lorenz is captured in worse sound, was his singing that unsteady or is it distortion of the materials? I really like De Sabata's approach. Is it too slow? I find I'm greatly moved by the bare, earthy soul of Lorenz despite some reservations when it comes to the sound. This works, Lorenz wins!

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Note the portamenti used by De Sabata's orchestra, something no longer heard in postwar performances. De Sabata was a great conductor of this opera, as of many others. It's a pity that a heart attack in 1953 ended his career, making his _Tosca_ the last recording we have from him, though he lived until 1967.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Note the portamenti used by De Sabata's orchestra, something no longer heard in postwar performances. De Sabata was a great conductor of this opera, as of many others. It's a pity that a heart attack in 1953 ended his career, making his _Tosca_ the last recording we have from him, though he lived until 1967.


I forget when I haven't heard Tristan for a while at how unbelievably beautiful and touching the instrumental music is in the opera. This is a gorgeous section. You'll like the next singers a lot.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I forget when I haven't heard Tristan for a while at how unbelievably beautiful and touching the instrumental music is in the opera. This is a gorgeous section. You'll like the next singers a lot.


You've reminded me of the anecdote that describes Wagner sitting in a box at a rehearsal of _Tristan_, turning to a companion, and saying "Close your eyes and just listen to the orchestra."

This is a good time to recommend this magnificent recording that allows us to do the same:


----------

